# Premiere 4 with upgrade drive, lights flashing



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Woke up excited that jmfs had finished the copy of my original drive to my new 2TB drive. Expanded and supersized, dropped in the TiVo and...I get a light show. The welcome screen comes on very briefly and then all the lights start flashing (green power stays solid). Works when I put the original drive back in. Plugged it back into my computer and jmfs sees it as a TiVo drive. 
Suggestions? From what I have found searching, it seems to be a bad drive. I'll run some diags on it after I've had some caffeine!


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quick diagnostics on the drive were fine, about 75% into the full diagnostics but the drive seems to be fine. maybe I'll just have to try the copy/expand/supersize again.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Full diagnostics are good too, guess I'll do a copy again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What drive are you using? Western Digital may need run WDidle3.exe /D

You have been posting without any information, such as What drive make/model?


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> What drive are you using? Western Digital may need run WDidle3.exe /D
> 
> You have been posting without any information, such as What drive make/model?


It's a WD Green WD20EZRX 2TB. I ran wdidle3 and set it to 300, same result. I've got it copying again overnight to see what it does but would appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like something did not copy over correctly. Could be block 0 if your windows computer tried to initialize it. If it happens again, let's look at the data on the disk closer.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

jmbach said:


> Sounds like something did not copy over correctly. Could be block 0 if your windows computer tried to initialize it. If it happens again, let's look at the data on the disk closer.


Windows never touched it, I was pretty careful. Trying again tonight, I'll update in the AM, hopefully with good news!


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, it didn't work, same problem. I did a low level format on the drive and I am backing up the original with dvrbars and will restore that image to the bigger drive then expand and supersize it.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well that worked!! I think there was a bad sector written to the drive but everything is working now, 318 hours!!


----------

